# Hydraulis flow meter



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I am looking to buy a flow meter to to check flow rates on our tractors, any sugesstions. Bob


----------



## Kennyd (Aug 18, 2013)

I have been talking with my supplier about these since I currently offer a pressure gauge, but generally the flow meters are kind of expensive for the average wrench to own. Is there a reason your looking for one (other than the obviuos-to check flow rates)? Just looking to see if the pump(s) is healthy?

As an example, here is a 1-15 GPM, 3500 PSI Flow meter with -08 SAE ports: http://www.hydraulicstore.com/index.php?loc=items_detail&data[history]=&data[catalog]=1&data[itemcode]=3810025

By the time you add various fittings to hook it up, you could be approaching $250-$300. A simple pressure gauge is under $50:


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Watch Ebay and Craigslist


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We are trying to do more in house repairs, and with a lot of older tractors we have hydraulic issues. Seems that flow rates go a long way in diagnosing problems. At $80 to $100hr for a service tech (that may or may not be trained properly) to diagnoes a problem, will not take long to pay for a flow meter. And on our farm the better we can understand a problem the better we get a maintance.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Beiler Hydraulics in Leola Pa, would be a good place .


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I checked with Beiler Hydraulics and they were priced at $670, I am waiting on a price from Georgetown Hydraulics and Benz in Wilmington Del are $750. I have found some cheaper but only one direction and if hook up wrong way could damage meter. Georgetown talked about getting plain one direction meter and then adding a check valve and needle valve for resistance and also a pressure guage, maybe be cheaper not sure yet.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Bob M said:


> I checked with Beiler Hydraulics and they were priced at $670, I am waiting on a price from Georgetown Hydraulics and Benz in Wilmington Del are $750. I have found some cheaper but only one direction and if hook up wrong way could damage meter. Georgetown talked about getting plain one direction meter and then adding a check valve and needle valve for resistance and also a pressure guage, maybe be cheaper not sure yet.


You could also set the flowmeter up with a zero return so it can't be pressurized the wrong way. Just a thought.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Just ordered a flow meter from Georgetown Hydraulics should be around $400 , with pressure gauge and restrictor vavle.


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

Northern Tool and hydraulic co check there web site. They have flow meters you have to put a needle valve in line to restrict flow to see what your pump is putting out. Flow and pressure are 2 different thing you can have all the pressure you want but if you have no flow the system not going to work right .








http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_36723_36723


----------

